# My favorite of the season so far... Swordfish



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a pic of a swordfish I took a few weeks ago.. I still can't seemto get all the camera setting right but after 1000 shotsI finally got one I really liked .. I have posted most of my pics on the Blue water board but thought I would put my favorite few up here.I have been working on getting these kind of pics for three years and still don't really know what Im doing so with all the settings criticism from the pros will be appritieated.Im shooting with a Nikon D7000 and 70-200mm 1:2.8 Nikon lense. I reduced the pic to load it :/ its still not as clear as I had hoped for.. A good friend and great outdoor photographer Will Drost has help me more than anyone get started but don't see him much anymore he has been busy so any help on settings for a pic like this is appritieated. Ill post some more from this season later... Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Great shot and great catch, Capt.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree , a great catch. Keep shooting and posting.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is a beautiful fish. Hopefully I'll be able to go after something like that some day.

Were you sitting in the center of the boat? I've had pictures come out like that before from glare of white paint and the sun reflecting off of waves.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Instead of posting all these stories of monster bucks and fish on 2cool take some time at the following link! 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth/category/tags/dslr

they have some really first rate videos that explain things on a "novice" level so to speak. I know with my canon, watching some of the videos have given me several "aha!" moments and have really helped me out.

Im just kidding of course on my first statement, but from some of the pics you've taken you have nothing to be ashamed about. Shooting around water in full daylight can fool your camera into thinking it needs less exposure, you might try stepping your exposure down a notch or two, or find your "bracketing" setting in your cameras menu, then it will take a series of shots at several different exposure settings.

Still a really cool pic by the way!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Longshot270 said:


> That is a beautiful fish. Hopefully I'll be able to go after something like that some day.
> 
> Were you sitting in the center of the boat? I've had pictures come out like that before from glare of white paint and the sun reflecting off of waves.


 Greta point... I was in the center shooting over about 10' of white boat also... Thanks! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Instead of posting all these stories of monster bucks and fish on 2cool take some time at the following link!
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/indepth/category/tags/dslr
> 
> they have some really first rate videos that explain things on a "novice" level so to speak. I know with my canon, watching some of the videos have given me several "aha!" moments and have really helped me out.
> ...


 Thanks bro... I have taken very little time to learn alot about the settings except pretty much just catching on from the magazine guys trying to grab knowlege here and there... Ill prob do alot more reading now that it is time to take pics of those big bucks LOL... Really I guess what gets to me is I don't know nuch about the cameras and photography but get so many opertunities to shoot some great stuff... Im really starting to get into it and have had a blast... I think I have a few fair pics but most of the good in them are of what Im taking them of and not quality of my photo... Looking forward to some good deer pics this year hope I get alittle more of this stuff figured out.. Brett


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Greta point... I was in the center shooting over about 10' of white boat also... Thanks! Brett


Just out of curiosity, how far away was the fish from the boat?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Longshot270 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how far away was the fish from the boat?


That shot was about 200' and was not cropped .. Looking forward to deer season trying to learn a little more while in the stand... We have built a lot of ground blinds just for taking pics... Brett


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I usually take pictures at maximum mechanical zoom and at the largest picture size. My computer can do better digital zoom by cropping. I've got pictures that really show this but they are on my remote hard drive.


Sometimes practice pictures are ones that you hang on the wall. :smile:


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Here is a pic of a swordfish I took a few weeks ago.. I still can't seemto get all the camera setting right but after 1000 shotsI finally got one I really liked .. I have posted most of my pics on the Blue water board but thought I would put my favorite few up here.I have been working on getting these kind of pics for three years and still don't really know what Im doing so with all the settings criticism from the pros will be appritieated.Im shooting with a Nikon D7000 and 70-200mm 1:2.8 Nikon lense. I reduced the pic to load it :/ its still not as clear as I had hoped for.. A good friend and great outdoor photographer Will Drost has help me more than anyone get started but don't see him much anymore he has been busy so any help on settings for a pic like this is appritieated. Ill post some more from this season later... Thanks Capt. Ahab


Nice pic, which mode/setting (auto,manual) where you using? Also might want to consider a polerizer when out on the water. The D7000 is a great camera, has lots of functions, little tricky if it your first DSLR, had mine for 6 months and still learing, fun stuff though  Just IMO


----------

